# Is Tivo Online working out-of-home?



## Boardhead (Nov 30, 2015)

I just went down to my local library and tried Tivo Online (the Web page, not the IOS or Android app) on Internet Explorer on my Windows 8 laptop and was able to successfully watch a recording off my Tivo Roamio Plus!!! Did I miss the announcement of out-of-home Tivo Online streaming availability or is there a Tivo Beta going on?
-Alex


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, never heard of such thing. I'll have to try it out later.


----------



## Boardhead (Nov 30, 2015)

You will have to go to online.tivi.com on your home network (the network your Roamio Plus is on) to establish your initial connection. Then you can go to the Myshows tab to see your recordings. It has been working for me as well on an out of home network (not supported according to Tivo) but others have reported that it does not work OOH. I would love to hear your results.
-Alex


----------



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

I did this but didn't see recordings aside from a few that I can stream from their respective web pages (ie USA, CNBC). I have a Roamio Plus. I can see all my recordings but can only access the few as noted above. I believe I established the network as you note below since I can see my shows. If there's something else that has to be done to see these shows, can you advise? Thanks



Boardhead said:


> You will have to go to online.tivi.com on your home network (the network your Roamio Plus is on) to establish your initial connection. Then you can go to the Myshows tab to see your recordings. It has been working for me as well on an out of home network (not supported according to Tivo) but others have reported that it does not work OOH. I would love to hear your results.
> -Alex


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have to do the initial Stream setup via the iOS or Android app. The website does not have a way to do the initial setup. Once it's setup and working then the website should work too. 

I too was able to stream OOH once a month or so ago. I have no way to test it right now though as I don't currently have a functioning PC with wifi that I can use.


----------



## Boardhead (Nov 30, 2015)

adamhochman said:


> I did this but didn't see recordings aside from a few that I can stream from their respective web pages (ie USA, CNBC). I have a Roamio Plus. I can see all my recordings but can only access the few as noted above. I believe I established the network as you note below since I can see my shows. If there's something else that has to be done to see these shows, can you advise? Thanks


Did you try this first at your home network; where your Roamio Plus sits? Try this first and make sure you can stream your recordings. What I found on an out-of-home network is that I can stream my Tivo's shows *if I was previously logged in while on my home network*, but *not* if I initially logged in while out-of-home.


----------



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

Boardhead said:


> Did you try this first at your home network; where your Roamio Plus sits? Try this first and make sure you can stream your recordings. What I found on an out-of-home network is that I can stream my Tivo's shows *if I was previously logged in while on my home network*, but *not* if I initially logged in while out-of-home.


Yes, I'm trying it from my a computer on the same network (though using Wifi) at the Tivo box. I just checked again-the only shows I can stream have a green arrow. I can stream to my phone (iphone) in the house but not out (when using data). I would think I could at least stream to a computer on the same network as my Tivo.


----------



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> You have to do the initial Stream setup via the iOS or Android app. The website does not have a way to do the initial setup. Once it's setup and working then the website should work too.
> 
> I too was able to stream OOH once a month or so ago. I have no way to test it right now though as I don't currently have a functioning PC with wifi that I can use.


I've set up stream on my ios device. I can stream in the house but not out (on data, haven't tried this whie on another wifi network). The workaround for OOH is to download a recorded show and watch after it's downloaded a few minutes but streaming is easier if that were available.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Boardhead figured out why it worked for us OOH. We logged in to online.tivo.com while inside our homes then moved to OOH without logging out. In my case I was just testing so I disconnected from the local network and connected to my phone's hotspot feature. In his case apparently the location he went was close enough that he didn't automatically sign out before arriving.


----------



## adamhochman (Dec 10, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Boardhead figured out why it worked for us OOH. We logged in to online.tivo.com while inside our homes then moved to OOH without logging out. In my case I was just testing so I disconnected from the local network and connected to my phone's hotspot feature. In his case apparently the location he went was close enough that he didn't automatically sign out before arriving.


This didn't work, in part because my laptop can't stream shows while on the same network as the Tivo. So starting on the network and then going off isn't going to work. And while my phone can download OOH it can't stream. Though this isn't as big of a deal as at least I can download.

The frustration is that I can't watch much at all on my laptop anywhere (only shows streamed from the providers), while I can watch my phone (downloaded straight from the DVR) both in home and OOH. It would seem their capabilities (in terms of downloading/streaming) would be more similar. I'm not sure how to correct this if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should be able to stream in home. Although the online doesn't support protected shows, so if you live in an area where the cable company protects everything then that might explain it.

Also Streaming via online requires Flash, so you'll need a browser with Flash installed and enabled.


----------

